

Google patent for tv ads: viewers required to watch some commercials to enable actual program - elsewhen
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/google_watch_our_tv_ad_or_else

======
teaquaffer
A lot of people are horrified by this idea. I'm not sure it bothers me. I
think market forces will let it sink or swim. If channel 1 has forced ads, and
channel 2 doesn't, then channel 1 better be a lot more interesting, or I won't
watch it. It just isn't that hard to flip channels or stumble elsewhere on the
web.

~~~
elsewhen
i think thats a good solution if all shows were the same. but if you like "how
stuff is made" on discovery, and they choose to use this system, then
switching to gilligans island on channel 2 probably isn't up your alley.

------
simianstyle
Does Google actually produce these commercials like spotrunner.com?

~~~
elsewhen
i dont think so - this is just a patent that outlines the idea of "rewarding
viewers who watch commercials and punishing those that dont"

